# Coral Sands Resort, HHI?



## boggie (Feb 14, 2006)

Looking for opinions on this resort.  Very nice place?  Is it near the ocean, the description says 3 blocks or less, but a reviewer said it was not close to the ocean?  How about the amenities, nice pool etc.?  Is it within one of the plantations?  The unit is a 3 bedroom 8/6, any idea of the bed configuration?  How about golf prices in the area, expensive?  

Thanks in advance for any help you can give.

Boggie


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 14, 2006)

We stayed there in March of last year in a three bedroom unit.  It had two double or queen beds in one bedroom, a king bed in master bedroom and the third bedroom had a hide-a-bed in it.  There was plenty of room in the unit, it was nice and it was well maintained.  The unit we had, had a drive way and parking in the front and some grass on the other side, then the back of a strip mall - which had a grocery store in it.  The back of the unit had a small patio - first floor, a walk way to the heated pool(nice pool) and a little canal.  There were some outside gas grills.  I would say that it was about 3 +/- blocks, depending on how you went, to the ocean.  We only had four people.  Not sure on the golf - non golfer.  Not in one of the plantations.  You can rent bikes, the management company gave us a coupon and it was a good price.  Plenty of trails and the beach to ride on.


----------



## cpnuser (Feb 20, 2006)

*Coral Sands*

Our 3 bedroom unit  had high speed internet(free,no charge).  Lovely unit, very spacious.  Don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Don40 (Feb 23, 2006)

My family stayed at this resort in January.  We had a total of 6 adults and 2 kids.  The master bedroom had a King bed with jacuzzi tub, Bed 2 had two queens bed and bed 3 had a pull-out sofa.  One couple stayed for 3 nights so the slept on the pull-out.  I will say it is not the most comfortable, but for kid it is ok.  The resort is near the beach about 3 blocks.  I would strongly suggest renting bikes, they are $15 per week well worth the money.  You can ride on the beach, beautiful.  Grocery store is next to the resort in a shopping center pizza hut etc. minature golf close by.  A short bike ride/or walk is Colonigy (SP) with a cinema, and restaurants etc.   

Golf, we played off the island and it was reasonable with the coupon, $32 per person Arnold Palmer design. Nice course.  On Island the courses can be $90+ worth it if you are good.

Plantation is a gated community, so unless you stay there you will have to buy a pass $5 per day, there is a lighthouse and restaurants.

We had a wonderful time on HHI, ate well.  It was fun touring the timeshare and got $100 for my wife to go shoppoing at the outlet mall.  Saved me some money.  

Stop at the Wal-Mart or Publix and get the guide book well worth it for coupons and dining selections.


----------



## boggie (Feb 24, 2006)

*More golf info, please?*

Thanks for the replies.  DON40, would you mind giving more info on the off island golf course you referred to.  The guys would like to play just a couple of rounds the whole week and don't want to spend a fortune on golf packages and off island would be good enough if not too far away.  

We ended up renting a 3 bedroom villa in Palmetto Dunes at Ocean Cove instead of going through RCI and will be there 4/22-4/29.  Hope the weather is good for golf and warm enough for the beach too!


----------



## Don40 (Feb 25, 2006)

The name of the course is Crescent Pointe golf.  Here is the link /www.crescentpointegolf.com/main.htm.  

When we went on the timeshare tour they gave us a coupon for $32 a round, remember to bring the coupon because we forgot one day and paid $55 per round.  Still worth it but it cost us $92 more for four.  We also found the timeshare person at Wal-Mart had the coupon.  Also, Eagle point had a good deal but once we played the Palmer course we were hooked and trying to improve our scores.

This course is about 20-30 minutes drive from the Coral Sands, you will see it when you drive to the Island it is just before the outlet mall on the left.  The trip might be shorter if you take the toll road, but we were not in a rush.  I hope this helps.

Don


----------

